# Best light for pumpkins?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a papier mache JOL and want it lit with a strong colored light. I have some UV LEDs, and thought it would be cool to paint the inside of it with flourecent color and do it that way, but thought maybe that would be rather dim and would I be better off with colored LEDs. Or would I be best off with very small incandecent bulbs? The lamps need to be small so I can conceal them against the face-side of the pumpkin so you can't see the light sources when you look through the face openings. I'm wanting to do mache so heat would be an issue.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

How bright do you want it? I would vote for incandescent. 

Most Christmas and nightlight bulbs (C7) these days are 5W, but if you can find some of the older 7W ones they light up a pumpkin pretty good.

If that's still not bright enough for ya check out some bulbs made for chandeliers. You can get say 40W and sometimes you can find them in an amber color if that's what you want. Just be careful you don't have them touching the inside of the pumpkin.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Rev,

This sounds like what I did for my MacGuyver challenge.

I put the leds into the back side of the skulls face and had them shine onto the back of the inside of the skull. I had the inside of the skull neon blue (which does glow very bright) but it had a neon pink brain which glowed very brightly. I think I stuck 9 uv leds, and was pretty bright.

I think it would work quite well with some neon orang epaint, and give it a unique character to the light.


----------

